# Boom



## Princess Ivy (Sep 3, 2005)

ok, so the earth is now a whiff of hydrogen and a puff of carbon, you're the sole survivor and you're in a dentrassis bedroom on a ship in the vogon constructor feet with a redheaded alien who doesn't blink often enough. there is no more big mac's, there is no more harrods, no more lost, no more humanity! 
once the shock wears off, you start to hitchhike around the galaxy on less than 26 altairan dollars a day. you find a time machine! it can shift you through time and space, but you can only bring back one item at a time to a secret storage space. what would you bring (remember one item at a time, but unlimited visits)?
first thing for me is: a large slab of green and blacks....


----------



## Culhwch (Sep 3, 2005)

Easy. My library, a book at a time. 

Then I'd rip the covers off the best ones, bang my name on them, and send them to the great publishing corporations of Ursa Minor...


----------



## GOLLUM (Sep 3, 2005)

Likewise too easy.... 

I'd take my drool-resistant PJs first and foremost...


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 3, 2005)

The first thing I would take to the secret storage area would have to be my laptop computer  

(couldn't I hide something inside of it?)


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Sep 3, 2005)

...jewelry store—smash and grab—diamonds.


----------



## andy_ice (Sep 3, 2005)

ide have to get beer


----------



## kyektulu (Sep 3, 2005)

*My choice would have to be...

 1. My little dog, life wouldnt be worth living without him... 
 2. My books I would go insane without my daily dose of fantasy.
 3. My medications.. maybe they should of been number one? I dont think I could do anything without them!
 4. Body lotions and moisturisers, no girl can live without!
5. My boyfriend? only kidding I couldnt live without him...*


----------



## FelineEyes (Sep 3, 2005)

As mushy as it sounds, I would probaby bring my brother, iratebeaver, along because its always good to have one of your own around who knows how to handle a weapon, and he'd be less surly than my dad.  Then I would bring back something usuful, like a box of tampons (presuming they don't have those in outerspace).  This would be followed by a journal to record my adventures.  Followed by two of my friends, Ajana and Animaiden, (in whatever order they wanted to come in) followed by my parents (once again, always good to have someone with weapons training)


----------



## nixie (Sep 3, 2005)

Cigs


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 3, 2005)

My laptops stowed away and I'm on my way back to the secret storage facility.

This time I will be bringing one very large crate.  (Full of Blackberry Brandy Bottles that no one knows about)


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Sep 4, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> ...Blackberry Brandy...


...was that banter, or have you actually tried blackberry brandy?


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 4, 2005)

cyborg_cinema said:
			
		

> ...was that banter, or have you actually tried blackberry brandy?


 
You know I have tried blackberry brandy!   You gave me some yourself a while ago.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Sep 5, 2005)

Currently, my PSP. It has musak and eBooks


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 5, 2005)

with all the pan galactic gargle blasters out here and available easily, i'll not bother taking booze with me, but a couple of boxes of twinings camomile, honey and vanilla tea, cause as everyone knows, the taste matic invariably comes up with something which is almost, but completely unlike tea


----------



## shandril (Sep 5, 2005)

some valium......im sure i would need some with the adventure i was about to partake on.. 

my son....he drives me crazy but ... 

some special people to help me rebuild the human population 

whatever it is i need to make chocolate with ie...coco plants etc

my pillow...i love my boomerang pillow *laughs*

my books... 

so how big is this ship......


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 5, 2005)

one item per time, but un limited storage space.
might i sugest a recipie for chocolate first? then you'd know what else you needed


----------



## Culhwch (Sep 5, 2005)

Why not just bring actual chocolate and cut out all the hard work?

Good point on the tea, though. Couldn't live without my Ceylon Orange Pekoe...


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 5, 2005)

mmy room has a slab of green & blacks


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Sep 5, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> You gave me some yourself a while ago.


...I meant bona fide blackberry brandy, not make-believe forum brandy.


----------



## kyektulu (Sep 5, 2005)

*I dont like brandy of any sort... ugghhh! 
Just a bottle of Archers or Lambs Navy for me! 

I think I would also have to fetch the cocktail waiter from my local Malonys cocktail bar... his drinks are perfect! 
*


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 5, 2005)

cyborg_cinema said:
			
		

> ...I meant bona fide blackberry brandy, not make-believe forum brandy.


Never having drunk Blackberry Brandy before I thought it was the real stuff 

So you have been leading me on huh?   

My next trip to the Secret Storage Facility will be with my little 'black book' hidden inside The Maquarie Thesaurus.


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Sep 5, 2005)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> I dont like brandy of any sort...


...I'll drink corn liquor. Whiskey is clear to begin with—charred oak barrels add the coloring—booze is booze.


----------



## A1ien (Sep 5, 2005)

Id have to bring my computer and get marvin to hook it up to the galactic wide web (would that be gww. then?)


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 5, 2005)

A1ien said:
			
		

> Id have to bring my computer and get marvin to hook it up to the galactic wide web (would that be gww. then?)


 
What a brilliant idea A1iem !! 

Maybe take some IPODS and download some inter-galatical music as well.


----------



## A1ien (Sep 5, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> What a brilliant idea A1iem !!
> 
> Maybe take some IPODS and download some inter-galatical music as well.


 
Lol, i wonder what music would be like on other planets....?


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 5, 2005)

A1ien said:
			
		

> Lol, i wonder what music would be like on other planets....?


 
I sort of imagine it to be something like the dolphins or the whales communication sound!


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Sep 5, 2005)

A1ien said:
			
		

> ...i wonder what music would be like on other planets....?


...primitive grunts and methane bursts.


----------



## kyektulu (Sep 6, 2005)

*I think I will stick to Pantera and maybe Clannad/Enigma when I feel more mellow cyborg_cinema...*


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Sep 6, 2005)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> Pantera and maybe Clannad/Enigma...


Clannad/Enigma yea
Pantera nay


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 6, 2005)

you'd have to take a cd player along as well


----------

